# Sadie is getting so big!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I keep comparing Sadie with the boy's and don't realize how big she really is. These boy's of mine are huge.


Well Sadie is 22" and 60 pounds, she should be done growing here soon. She will be 1 year old in October. She is still on the skinny side but starting to fill out a little.

I need to stop comparing her to the boy's...LOL


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what?! no new pictures! we need to see that beautiful girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

At 60 lb at one year she could stand up to my boys easily. The boys are just mid 70's. I'm sure she will add another 5-10 in the next year.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> what?! no new pictures! we need to see that beautiful girl!


Here you go, she is sound asleep..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> At 60 lb at one year she could stand up to my boys easily. The boys are just mid 70's. I'm sure she will add another 5-10 in the next year.


Mine are in the mid 70's but there very tall, both stand 26" at shoulders.

She still looks small compared to them...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She justs gets prettier and prettier as she grows up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Carole, she is a sweet heart, never gave me any trouble yet..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you guy's think she looks like a lab, if not what could be in the mix?? 
I don't think she is ever gonna grow into those ears..LOL


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wouldn't it be great if she kept those wonderful long ears!! 

98% lab I'd think - 1% off for white spot, l% for long (beautiful) ears.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> wouldn't it be great if she kept those wonderful long ears!!
> 
> 98% lab I'd think - 1% off for white spot, l% for long (beautiful) ears.


LOL, yeah she looks cute with those ears. 

I can't figure out now that she is grown what she could be mixed with..LOL
She is definitely almost lab


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

SWEET DREAMS BEAUTIFUL :heartbeat
ZZZzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzz


----------

